# Long time lurker. First time poster



## just smoke it (Mar 8, 2022)

Hey everyone!  I’m excited to finally become an official member, even though I’ve been lurking for years.  
There is some great information and highly knowledgeable people here, and I’m hoping to be able to contribute some value to the group.

I’m originally from Los Angeles, but recently relocated to NW Arkansas.

I’ve used a MES30 for 9 or 10 years.  Now that we have a backyard, I’m looking forward to getting a grill and maybe another/bigger smoker.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Don’t worry about a new grill or smoker, we are REALLY good at helping people spend money on them. . Also if there aren’t pictures of it, it didn’t happen.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome, and....




​


----------



## DougE (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky!



just smoke it said:


> I’m originally from Los Angeles, but recently relocated to NW Arkansas.


Boy, I bet that was a bit of a culture shock. lol


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! That is a big move, Arkansas is beautiful!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Ohio. Smoker shopping is always fun!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Louisiana!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome to SMF glad you finally decided to join in the fun. Hopefully your enjoying the benefits of your move. As was said don't worry about buying new smokers and a whole lot more the members will be more than willing to help you spend your money on things you never even knew you needed.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome, from California. I was a long-time lurker myself. It’s not so bad on the inside of the fence.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from North California!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !

Keith


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Kansas City.


----------



## RevSmoke (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Northern California!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 9, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

SMF , great place to learn, share and show

David


----------



## sandyut (Mar 9, 2022)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 9, 2022)

Welcome from central Missouri!

I have a son in NW Arkansas.  If you haven't yet visited Wrights BBQ, you should do so.  It is not much to look at but it is amazing!  Their brisket is about perfect.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 9, 2022)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## Bimmernerd (Mar 9, 2022)

Welcome from Silverdale, WA!


----------



## fxsales1959 (Mar 10, 2022)

just smoke it said:


> Hey everyone!  I’m excited to finally become an official member, even though I’ve been lurking for years.
> There is some great information and highly knowledgeable people here, and I’m hoping to be able to contribute some value to the group.
> 
> I’m originally from Los Angeles, but recently relocated to NW Arkansas.
> ...


Welcome from SE  Florida  (Cuba north)


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2022)

Welcome from North Mississippi! Your in the beautiful part of Arkansas.  Look forward to your posts and pics.
Jim


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 10, 2022)

Welcome from NC.  Enjoy your smoker shopping.  We are hear to help.


----------

